# Some Hope Needed



## Little_Miss_Bossy (Sep 30, 2010)

Hi I'm due to go in for ET tomorrow and very worried in case it doesn't work. As you can see I've had 2 failed IVF cycles and this is my first FET cycle. This is also the last funded cycle we get from the NHS. We are both still young but are worried in case this doesn't work as it may be our very last try as the cost of a cycle is so expensive. So nervous and I'm hanging on by a thread here. Does anyone have any good news/advice for FET? 

Thanks xxx


----------



## Jess1ca (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi Karen, couldn't read and run  

I have to admit that I cannot really help in terms of FET but wanted to send some good luck your way.         that it all works for you xx


----------



## Jess1ca (Jan 18, 2011)

Karen you might want to take a peek at this page and see if that can help answer any questions you might have:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=8.0

Good luck


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

I've no experience with fet but just wanted to wish u lots of luck 

Jenna xx


----------

